# I need help finding an Japanese Rice Farmer Costume



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe this ...?

Peasant Outfit


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Rice paddy farmer hat 

CHINESE JAPANESE ORIENTAL SUN COSTUME HAT FARMER ASIAN - eBay (item 310169999977 end time Sep-28-09 18:06:09 PDT)

Best Way - Chinese Costume Ideas | eHow.com


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm heading out to several Goodwills and thrift stores today - If I find the hat - or any part, I'll let you know asap. Would be happy to ship anything if I can find what you want... Besides, it's what I do... _I live to serve man (it's a cookbook!)_  BOO!


----------



## Blk04sr (Sep 28, 2009)

Close, Im going more toward that picture...I have the hat of all things but need the everything else...The link was to some deluxe costume place that was not really all the mainstream stuff. I think they one off kind of deals...it was a plain website that listed costume just the clothing...


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw the hats at Spirit.


----------



## Blk04sr (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the hat already...


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I think this is the site you mention. I had forgotten I got my Ronin hat from them. 

BOKUNAN-DO


----------



## Blk04sr (Sep 28, 2009)

Yubney said:


> I think this is the site you mention. I had forgotten I got my Ronin hat from them.
> 
> BOKUNAN-DO


almost we are getting hotter, it was from a store in the USA somewhere...it basic website with other costumes on there as well...it looked to be handmade maybe...or something it was a whole outfit and was something in the area of $80 for the shirt/jacket and pants...


----------



## Blk04sr (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahhh I still cant find it....


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Did you look through the Bokunan-do link I posted? If you look around you can piece together what I think your looking for. Something similar to Ninja Scroll?


----------



## Blk04sr (Sep 28, 2009)

I need something that is online and local in the United States...


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you thought about going to Michaels and getting the material to make yourself. I think it'll be cheaper than ordering it/shipping. Ot you can buy some black pajamas, literally, lol. I also go to Savers here in California (kind of like a upscale Goodwill). They have all kinds of cool stuff that I've used for costumes. I also work in Westminster California...the largest Vietnamese population outside of Vietnam. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. FYI, the elders actually still wear the "black pajamas" and rice hats. Good luck


----------

